# Nigerian Breeders: Do you register with NDGA or AGS or ADGA...or all three?



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerian Dairy Goat Association membership renewal fee is $30?! Yeah, I think I might be done with them. That's more than ADGA and AGS' renewal fees and both of them offer way more than NDGA. There are no NDGA shows around here and I have yet to have a kid buyer want NDGA registration applications. I liked having memberships with all three registries, but at $30 a year, I'm really not seeing the benefits of keeping NDGA. I mean, heck, that $30 could go toward 6 ADGA registration certificates. Doesn't seem like a lot, but when you don't really get anything in return, it becomes a waste of money. I'm not registering kids with AGS or NDGA anymore. I have been providing reg. applications to anyone who wants them with their kids so kept my memberships up, but I only register them with ADGA. I've just about had it with AGS, but did renew my membership this year (which was $10 less than NDGA's membership fee.)

Any of you nigerian breeders still renewing with NDGA? What about AGS? Is there any reason to keep my memberships with all three up or should I just go with ADGA alone? Thoughts? Comments? :shades:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I was registering with ADGA and AGS but there are only ADGA shows in my area. Wasn't worth it so last year was my first year with only ADGA. I'm glad I did it. No one cared about any other registration and it is nice to just deal with one registry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I never did NDGA, but but dropped AGS a year or so ago.. I found no point in it.. They annoyed me lol, and they don't offer anything for us out here... So I've had just ADGA the past two years..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It seems to be that way just about everywhere. Seems like their shows are dwindling away. For some strange reason, they held their nationals in my area year before last...we NEVER have AGS shows anywhere near where it was held. I went (it was my first AGS sanctioned show) and it turned out to be a joke really. It was a complete embarrassment for their organization, in my opinion.


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm still pretty new to the registries, but I've only renewed ADGA this year. I had registered with NDGA but after taking 6 months to do a transfer, I don't want to deal with that again. I hadn't decided if I was going to register with AGS, but I don't think they have shows here. At least with ADGA they can register with the others if they choose to.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I added a poll. Thank you for the replies so far! :thumb:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

All of my goats are registered with AGS. Some of them are registered with ADGA too. I like that AGS don't fold registration papers and I like the look of their papers more than ADGA. But I'm thinking of dropping AGS and just using ADGA because AGS takes 2 months to get transfers back. Their office is way behind and they just keep getting further behind. They need to hire more help or their going to start loosing business if they haven't all ready. 

I've never registered my goats with NDGA because the others won't except transfers from them and if any buyers want to register with them they can just transfer the goat over themselves. 

I do like that AGS lets you renew early at a discount of $15. I think ADGA lets you do that too. So $30 dollars for both.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I only renewed my ADGA membership this year. I have some goats dual registered but last year only registered kids with ADGA.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## Mac's Rainbow (Jul 30, 2012)

I have only registered with AGS because of the cost difference between them and ADGA. But this year I am going to change and I am going with MDGA.

Mac's Rainbow 
SKM
http://macsrainbowgoats.weebly.com


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

At this point, I do not register. I have no need of it. They are my "producing pets".


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so glad you posted this question. I have been wondering the same thing for a while. I have only been registering goats for three years, but it's a little discouraging trying to keep up with the different registries. I have Mini-Nubians, Mini-Lamanchas, and Nigerians so I am pretty much forced to use at least two registries. I have a membership with AGS and have yet to register any of my goats with it. I have been registering my Nigerians with ADGA, but wondering if I should register them with AGS also since I am always seeing ads with dual registered or triple registered listed. I also see that many in my area use AGS instead of ADGA. I register my Minis with MDGA and have also been wondering if I should register with TMGR,too. I like the information access available at ADGA. Pretty sure I will stick with them and for now I am still a member of AGS.


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm getting my babies next week and I think she's registered with adga and ags. Do I send in a herd name before I can register them or can I register them and then decide on a herd name? It will be a year before I breed either way.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

rockinchickfarm said:


> I'm getting my babies next week and I think she's registered with adga and ags. Do I send in a herd name before I can register them or can I register them and then decide on a herd name? It will be a year before I breed either way.


As long as you have an ADGA membership, you won't need a herd name to register them. Does she pre-register kids and then transfer them to your name, or do you need to complete the paperwork to register them?


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

She is giving me the papers to send in. They will have her herd name, then my names. So I guess I need to register first, before I can register them.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

rockinchickfarm said:


> She is giving me the papers to send in. They will have her herd name, then my names. So I guess I need to register first, before I can register them.


Right. Here's the application: https://www.adga.org/joomla/forms/ADGA/mef20140807.pdf

Once you fill that out and send it in, they'll send you an ADGA ID number, and that's what you'll need to register the babies.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I dual register ADGA and AGS on everything. My first does are NDGA, though.


----------

